# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Gurumelos en la Sierra Norte de Sevilla.

## frfmfrfm

El gurumelo, de nombre científico Amanita ponderosa, es una especie de hongo basidiomiceto comestible muy apreciada.
Subo unas fotos.












Al final me lo comí, je,je.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Género _amanita_ y comestible? Pensaba que todo ese tipo de bichas eran chungas  :Confused: 

Yo las setas la verdad ni entiendo ni me hacen demasiada gracia, de los níscalos y como mucho los champiñones no paso...

----------


## Los terrines

Pues a mí los gurumelos me encantan, y en la zona suroeste de la provincia de Badajoz (al igual que en el norte de Huelva), son muy abundantes en esta época del año); ya hace un par de fines de semana tuve la oportunidad de probar los primeros.

F. Lázaro, también son comestibles (y a mí también me gustan mucho) las amanitas cesáreas.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

F. Lázaro, esto es como todo, mientras más conoces más partido le sacas y más te das cuenta de lo que desconocemos.
Los gurumelos no le tienen envidia a los níscalos, te lo digo porque yo los cojo los dos.
Un saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Como dice el titulo son algunos gurumelos más que he cogido, revueltos con huevos o con arroz están muy buenos.







Espero que os guste.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Buen festín te vas a dar por lo que veo... que aproveche  :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias amigo, este año he encontrado un agujerillo y por lo menos me estoy dando algunos revueltos y arroces.
Un saludo.

----------


## javierpescador

Yo no conozco los gurumelos así. Sólo he visto una especie de bola parecida a las trufas. Imagino que será antes de que le salga la verdadera seta. Por cierto, estaba buenisimo.

----------


## javierpescador

Zona de Constantina y El Pedroso. Tambien Puebla de los Infantes.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Javierpescador exactamente, nosotros le llamamos papas cuando todavía no ha abierto el paragua, por el Pedroso tengo entendido que también los se crían.
Un saludo,Francisco.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Por la zona de El Pedroso y por Constantina, varias veces que he ido a coger setas, las habías a patadas y de todos tamaños, formas y colores. Un paraiso de hongos, vaya.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Un Gurumelo de buen tamaño de la semana pasada.





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

